# Performance on 9.7 Pro, Pencil and few Questions on Smart Previews



## luftlinie (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just joined this forum and I am looking forward to all discussions 

So I use LR on my 2013 MacBook Pro but I find it cumbersome (screen resolution) and slow, so I figured I buy the iPad Pro and iMac.

a) In your XP has the 2016 9.7 Pro model sufficient performance for LR mobile? I am looking  for flawless performance. The 9.7 is a cheaper, so....

b) Are there any decent pencils (doesn't have to be Apple) for the 9.7 Pro model?

c) When traveling I want to pre-select pictures I have taken and maybe edit some on the go, however in the long run I want to only have the Smart Previews on the iPad for capacity reasons. So when I import RAW to iOS and sync with macOS, how do I get rid of the RAWs on the iPad and sync the Smart Previews back to it from the Mac (I understand that Mac>iOS only sync Smart Previews, which makes sense)?

d) Can I choose individual photos to sync, or is it just folders or even just all of them?

e) If I delete RAWs or Smart Previews on my iPad, will they be deleted on the Mac as well? What about the other way around?

Your help here is much appreciated 

Many thanks


----------



## clee01l (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  
*Others may be more tolerant of LR Mobile but I have not found it very useful as an image editor.  Mainly due to the Limited memory which doubles as RAM and storage.  
If you are going to get am iMac, I would suggest that you keep the MBP as a travel laptop and edit travel image on a real computer with a real LR app.  Then when you return home you can import the travel catalog into the master catalog on the iMac.  This is the workflow that I use. *


----------



## luftlinie (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion. When you say limited memory doubles as RAM and storage what exactly do you mean?


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 30, 2017)

I happen to like Lightroom Mobile but I don't think it's a substitute for a laptop while you're travelling. It's fine to edit a few pictures that you might want to send to people, but it's pretty inefficient for lots of images - copying adjustments from one to another is a pain. On the other hand, a laptop gives you the full LR experience.

I use an iPad 2 and have no plans to change it, so you would be fine with the more modern one. 

For new images, taken while travelling, there are SD card to lightning adapters. For images synced before you leave home, ensure you put them into a collection which is enabled for offline editing / local storage. You do this on the iPad, then check the progress bar to ensure everything will be available. It doesn't take huge amounts of space, and again your iPad would be newer / faster / bigger.

You can choose to sync individual photos, though I find it's more manageable to sync collections.

John


----------



## clee01l (Sep 30, 2017)

luftlinie said:


> When you say limited memory doubles as RAM and storage what exactly do you mean?


  An iPad Pro comes with 64, 256 or 512 GB of storage.  Programs run in part of that "storage" instead of  a separate RAM as is the method in a real computer.   The Active program is going to take up some of that active storage for processing data.  All of the apps will take up some of that storage. Music, videos app data, documents etc. also consume some of that storage. What is left over you can use to store photo image files. Lightroom also make use of intermediate temporary files when doing develop processing.  I have camera cards that are 64GB.  How many of these do you think I can import into the iPad before the storage is full?  What do you think happens to performance when the OS runs out of temporary working storage space?

I have a 13" rMBP with 512GB SSD and 16GB of RAM,  Additionally I have a 1TB Thunderbolt EHD for backups and additional image storage.


----------



## luftlinie (Sep 30, 2017)

clee01l, thanks for this detailed response. It is clear now.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 30, 2017)

Actually, that info is not entirely correct. The iPad does have separate RAM to run its applications, just like a 'normal' computer. The 9.7 inch iPad Pro has 4 GB of this type of RAM. See iPad (2017) vs iPad Pro 9.7: A World of Difference


----------



## clee01l (Oct 1, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Actually, that info is not entirely correct. The iPad does have separate RAM to run its applications, just like a 'normal' computer. The 9.7 inch iPad Pro has 4 GB of this type of RAM. See iPad (2017) vs iPad Pro 9.7: A World of Difference


Thanks for this clarification. I don't have an iPad Pro mainly because of my disappointment with the limitations of previous iPads


----------



## luftlinie (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks so far for the replies. Any idea on c) and e) ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 3, 2017)

C: after the raw has been downloaded to Lightroom, remove it from the synched collection. That will delete it from your iPad. If you then put it back into a synched collection, only a smart preview will be uploaded again.
E: No, they will only be deleted from the synched collection in Lightroom, not from the catalog. The other way around: they will be deleted from the collection on the iPad, but I'm not sure if they remain or get deleted from All Photographs. I think they will be deleted.


----------



## Selondon (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

I don't know if this has already been mentioned but in regards to C) as long as all photos are synced to the Cloud, you shouldn't have to delete them from the device to save space. If you select Clear Cache in Lightroom Photos on the iPad (or whatever it's called at the top of Collections) this should only leave thumbnails on the device until you access in loupe/detail view.

I believe it won't do this for any Collections you have marked for Offline Editing. When OE is turned back off, Clear Cache should clear the RAWs from there also.

Again, not knowing exactly how it works, just make sure it's fully synced before Clearing Cache I presume.


----------

